
"Find Your Way to Oz" - Stunning Chrome Experiment - treskot
http://blog.chromium.org/2013/02/introducing-find-your-way-to-oz-new.html
======
fredsanford
Is showing a blurry bitmap with a spinner over the top stunning to anyone
else? It's been spinning for 10-15 minutes...

